# Our new 8wk old GSD



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

This is our new baby Pacha


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I WANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT and I see some ND in the background too? lovely!!!!!!!

What a gorgeous pup hun congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh she is gorgeous. love her name


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

she is gorgeous


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow she is big for 8 weeks!

God I miss them at that age 

This is my girl at 8 weeks;









And now at 9 months!









Enjoy it now because they grow so fast!!


----------



## Neeta (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow - what a lovely, dog you have there, a real cuddly teddy bear. She is stunning. 

Neeta


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Wow she is big for 8 weeks!
> 
> God I miss them at that age
> 
> ...


Wow your pup is so lovely!! I cannot believe how big she is at 9 months!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my god!

How adorable! 

:001_wub:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Frin13 said:


> Wow your pup is so lovely!! I cannot believe how big she is at 9 months!!!


Thanks! They do grow extremely fast


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww gorgeous! xxxx


----------



## emmalouise1508 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooooh baby gsd's why don't they stay that small, 
This is Henrick at 8 weeks








And this is the hairy hooligan now.









Pacha is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## stellab (Aug 12, 2009)

Your puppy is beautiful... congratulations


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Frin13 said:


> This is our new baby Pacha


awwhhh....those ears  cuteness alarm :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

AWWWWWW  I want it sooo bad!!!!!!  You lucky person.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!! You must be sooooooooooo proud and excited to own your new baby!! I know i was when we got Logan, they are just so cute and cuddly! Even now at 6 months Logan is like a teddy bear. I agree with sequeena though make the most of it as they seem to grow overnight and suddenly become big!! Hahahaha!

here is Logan at 8 weeks


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous  and lovely floppy ears


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

She's gorgeous I love gsd puppy ears:001_wub:


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh wow, thank you so much for all the lovely comments about Pacha, your pictures of your pets are fab, what a gorgeous buncg of creatures!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures everyone, they are all gorgeous,


----------

